# Gentle chucking...



## sbarton22 (Dec 16, 2011)

Does anyone have a good method or some kind of live center to put in the tail stock that can give proper support, yet not have a point? Often, I just want something to provide pressure towards the headstock, but I don't want to mar the surface.

I'm sure there are great ideas out there, I haven't been doing this long enough to have a old salty dog trick up my sleeve ready for such an occasion.


----------



## jwoodwright (Dec 16, 2011)

*Soft Center my way...*

I've been at this quite a while...

I have a ONEWAY Live Center and a POWERMATIC Live Center.  Both have 3/4" X 10tpi threaded sections on the nose piece.  I bought a tap at Grainger  I've tapped wood and also Corian.  This new piece can then be shaped as you please.  I couldn't find any UHMW in any size to make a soft center, better luck to you in the lower 48...   Since you can't glue it, threads will be perfect.

Another benefit of these live centers, ONEWAY sells a Pen Point ($8.95) that is hardened and at 60 degrees is perfect for pen mandrels.  No more out-of-round pens.  You merely knock out the stock pin in the live center and use the new pen point.  

Since installing it, haven't removed it.  Works too well...

Hope this helps.


----------



## Whaler (Dec 16, 2011)

Here is what I use, a little crude but it works. Simply a blank cutoff with a 60* hole drilled in the end to slip over the sharp live center.


----------



## cwolfs69 (Dec 16, 2011)

there are a lot of special centers out there but are expensive. a simple but effective solution is what we used to call a "butt" center. basically a piece of soft non marring material with a 60 degree hole for your live center on one side and the appropriate shape to press against your piece on the other. you can make the shape whatever you choose to hold pressure on the workpiece. most common is flat and just pushes toeard the headstock while turning.

try it out, simple to make and very inexpensive

Sent from my Galaxi via forerunner


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 16, 2011)

I have used a reversed delrin bushing over the point of my live center...does the trick (similar to the trustone one above, just round)


----------



## Justturnin (Dec 16, 2011)

Nt sure what you are doing but you could use some doublesided tape and tape a piece of scrap to you piece to take the point and leave your piece in tact.


----------



## monophoto (Dec 16, 2011)

Whaler said:


> Here is what I use, a little crude but it works. Simply a blank cutoff with a 60* hole drilled in the end to slip over the sharp live center.




I turned a cup that fits over the live center in my tailstock.  I embedded a small cylinder of HDPE in the end, and then turned the end down to a gently rounded point.  This can be used to put axial pressure on the workpiece without boring a conical hole in the end.


----------



## sbarton22 (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow...this is exactly the kind of salty dog advice I was looking for...I was trying to replace my live center instead of supplementing it.


----------



## thewishman (Dec 16, 2011)

I had a friend grind off the point of my original Jet live center.


----------



## JimB (Dec 17, 2011)

You can buy a cup that fits over a 90 degree live center. I believe PSI sells one.


----------



## juteck (Dec 17, 2011)

I have the oneway live center and jet knockoff of the same.  Drill a hole halfway through a golf ball to fit snugly over the threaded part. Works great!


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 19, 2011)

I have a Oneway live center and have made a number of different forms to fit into the live center once the point is knocked out.  I make them out of maple and they hold up very well.


----------



## KenV (Dec 19, 2011)

Golf ball, Tennis Ball, handball with a hole in them do marvelous things.   Get the used ones that are ready to be thrown away for recycling.  

Have also stuffed the balls with foam on occasion.

(threads on the Oneway/Powermatic/Jet are 3/4 by 10 and taps can be purchased cheap at most any auto parts store)


----------



## Curly (Dec 19, 2011)

http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=2504&category=

I have one of these rotating chucks. They allow you to grip the item or grip a pad, plug, or whatever you need. There is a small amount (.002 - .003") of runout in a rig like this but for most work they are good. 

You can also hold taps and turn them into the blank by hand for threading. The tailstock bed clamp needs to be loose while you push and turn.


----------



## ren-lathe (Dec 19, 2011)

jwoodwright said:


> I've been at this quite a while...
> 
> I have a ONEWAY Live Center and a POWERMATIC Live Center.  Both have 3/4" X 10tpi threaded sections on the nose piece.  I bought a tap at Grainger  I've tapped wood and also Corian.  This new piece can then be shaped as you please.  I couldn't find any UHMW in any size to make a soft center, better luck to you in the lower 48...   Since you can't glue it, threads will be perfect.
> 
> ...




If you are looking for uhmw in just about any size try online metals at this link. you can buy small quantities at reasonable prices
http://www.onlinemetals.com/merchant.cfm?id=909&step=2&top_cat=181


----------



## philipff (Dec 19, 2011)

I finally found a good use for golf balls!  Drill a 1/2 in hole in a ball and slide it on the point and turn on the go button.  Works for me and no mares on the work. Philip


----------



## cnirenberg (Dec 19, 2011)

I end up using some UHDPE on the tip of the live center, just like Whaler's pic.


----------



## studioso (Dec 19, 2011)

I've placed  a Jacob chuck, and chucked dowels, blank cut offs etc.


----------

